# Oden getting drunk on box wine!



## odenisgod (Oct 28, 2007)

come on G.O you can do better then this! box wine??
http://thebiglead.com/?p=5513


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I really doubt he got drunk off of box wine. He's a year from drinking legally, so it's a bit of a let down.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

A 7 foot tall black man with an "I am McLovin" T-shirt....classic


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd rock that shirt...


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

The images were photoshopped. In the first image, Oden was toasting WITHOUT a cup with his right hand. In the 2nd image, he was holding the cup with his left hand. How convenient. Also the perspective and levels of Oden does not match the surroundings. Oden is a ghost ...he was not casting ANY SHADOWS on the walls!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sweet. I drink that stuff all the time. Their Blush isnt that bad. 

And for all the people who will overreact to this, ever remember being 20?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A couple of questions.....

Temple University?
House party with all mostly white kids that seem to have little or nothing in common with Greg?
When was this supposed to take place?


----------



## Weav (Mar 5, 2007)

It's dumb to expect him not to drink, he's young. I'm not disappointed in him at all, hopefully he got ome action too.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Those are fake you guys. I can't believe you're falling for it.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on, what 20 year old kid doesn't drink sometimes with the exception of super religious people


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Driew said:


> Those are fake you guys. I can't believe you're falling for it.


No, they're real. Nate Bishop was there, and he took the pictures. :lol:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Come on, what 20 year old kid doesn't drink sometimes with the exception of super religious people


I didn't drink at 20, and Im anything but super religious. In fact, Im not religious at all.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Well you can't deny the majority of kids at 20 have drank some alcohol before, especially college kids


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like Sprite to me. It's not red wine, and I think even the chardonnay is a little darker than that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I would guess, if I was forced to give a ****, that it was someones 21st birthday. And they had A: rich mans bottled wine (hey..thats what my dad drinks..) B: pop and C: Beers

And for those who don't drink, the pop. For those who want to be cool, wine. For those who are cool, beer. For those who want to look like they drink wine coolers, pop and wine. For those of us who don't give a crap, they have bbf.


I just realized the initials of this website could mean "best buds forever". How 7th grade girlish.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

and this is why players don't want to play in portland.

go spend your free time doing something else!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> and this is why players don't want to play in portland.
> 
> go spend your free time doing something else!


I really really doubt that players don't want to play in Portland. Thats just a chip on our shoulder knee jerk reaction fans have. 

And the player who don't want play here, aren't worth worrying about them not playing here.

What players that have refused to play here, didn't cite the fact the team sucked recently as a reason and instead used this argument?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

When i was 20, I was getting ripped off Boones! That's the classy wine baby! "Shall I unscrew your wine sir?"


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I can already sense this is going to be an entire summer of ridiculously stupid Oden sightings. I can't wait.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

When I was in high school my friends and I went through a phase of beer bonging boxed wine. Sunset Blush was usually the beverage of choice. Gosh, I remember those wicked headaches the next morning.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> When I was in high school my friends and I went through a phase of beer bonging boxed wine. Sunset Blush was usually the beverage of choice. Gosh, I remember those wicked headaches the next morning.


Where they wicked hawt?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> When I was in high school my friends and I went through a phase of beer bonging boxed wine. Sunset Blush was usually the beverage of choice. Gosh, I remember those wicked headaches the next morning.


I've never beerbonged wine, but I have had the cheap wine hangover. We used to pour a big glass and race to chug it all down . . . ugh the thought of it brings a taste back to my mouth and a gag reflex.

Thunderbird or Nighttrain anybody . . .


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Hap said:


> I would guess, if I was forced to give a ****, that it was someones 21st birthday.


You mean you didn't notice the guy with the big yellow paper crown that says "21 Birthday" on it?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> Where they wicked hawt?


o fo sho.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> o fo sho.


I thought you North Portland boys just drank 40's of Old "E"!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

WOW I just saw the photos on FoX12 news! They said it wasnt clear if Oden was actually drinking alcohol or not as he is only 20, but the Blazers are looking into it.

It was the exact same website photo as the OP linked.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

wtf? was this really on fox 12? Seriously people, stop posting dirt on our own team! PORTLAND MEDIA READS THIS FORUM! I'm partially kidding, if I were an underage NBA player and I went to random house parties I'd give out autographs in return for no pictures to be taken.

We should have some sort of private message phone tree to share events like this.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I do find it interesting that if this is true this will be the THIRD time that Greg has been spotted doing something against better judgment. First the birthday bash mishap, then the basketball at 24 Hour Fitness, and then this...granted it's not a big deal but I hope this overexposure of minor things doesn't make Greg want to get out of a small town.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like Oden is doing some underage drinking:afro:


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I doubt he got drunk off of that it takes me like 4 beers to get drunk.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

iversonfan 349 said:


> I doubt he got drunk off of that it takes me like 4 beers to get drunk.


4 beers and your drunk or a little buzzed?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I hope the only thing the Blazers say to him is to drink something nicer than boxed wine. I hope that despite being underage, he was at least educated on some of the fine local beers located in the NW.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Draco said:


> WOW I just saw the photos on FoX12 news! They said it wasnt clear if Oden was actually drinking alcohol or not as he is only 20, *but the Blazers are looking into it.*
> 
> It was the exact same website photo as the OP linked.


Are you serious? This is ridiculous. Random Oden sightings=Bad.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Goddammit this is insane. He is 20 years old for Christ sake. I know he has responsibilities other 20 year olds dont have, but give him a dambed break. Its not like he is doing anything blatantly irresponsible. He is still young. Being drafted #1 doesnt immediatley make you an adult. He obviously still wants and should be able to live the life of a early 20's age kid, as long as he is working to become the best player he can be at the same time(Which is pretty obviously true). Lets let him live for ****s sake.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I hope all this stops soon! This is not cool! Leave my man alone!


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

I get drunk every thursday, friday, and saturday night. I play at least twenty games of beer pong on those nights, drink nasty PBR, listen to rap music. 
Still maintain a high GPA, and play college basketball. KEEP HATING.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Your life sounds exactly like mine 'ThereIsNoTry', except I play college rec basketball.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> I get drunk every thursday, friday, and saturday night. I play at least twenty games of beer pong on those nights, drink nasty PBR, listen to rap music.
> Still maintain a high GPA, and play college basketball. KEEP HATING.


Bingo... except throw in Wednesday night too because I don't have class thursday or fridays!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

BlazerFan22 said:


> 4 beers and your drunk or a little buzzed?


Drunk i guess it depends on your tolerance. Also im 5 foot 11 150 pounds so that could be a reason to.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Greg Oden would have a nasty beer pong shot with that reach and height advantage he could drop the ball in the cup without leaning. 
On a note, if you think Greg Odens body cannot handle alcohol, i don't know whos body could cause he is more mature then any adults I know!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

thats funny cuz my co-worker saw him and his girlfriend at my work(winco) and his girlfriend was asking about what kind of wine was good....maybe they got box wine hahahahaha


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I thought you North Portland boys just drank 40's of Old "E"!


A little bit of that as well as some mad dog. Whatever we could get our hands on, I won't touch any kind of malt liquor these days. I got worn out on it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I just seen on the local news that Oden says he wasn't drinking. Since he had a cup in his hand he must have either been drinking something else or when offered the wine turned it down.

I was big for my age and got into my first tavern on my 16th bday. Another tavern I was a regular at offered me a job as a bartender. I had to turn the job down since I was underage, but after I turned 21 I did accept the job.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

We should see how far we can trick the media with this...someone photoshop a picture of Sergio dancing with someone famous, and see if we can make it on the news.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> A little bit of that as well as some mad dog. Whatever we could get our hands on, I won't touch any kind of malt liquor these days. I got worn out on it.



im the opposite hahaha

i go with a 40 ove rmad dog anyday hahahaha i drank that **** all the damn time back in the day and threw up on it once and could never drink that nasty **** again hahaha


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

At least he isn't driving and getting caught!!! (Carmello)


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

every drinks underage...just because he is looked at as a role model doesnt mean he shouldnt drink...**** that hahahahahhahah

just playin at least he is driving though hahaha


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

World B. Free said:


> At least he isn't driving and getting caught!!! (Carmello)


Good luck trying to blow .08 after an empty glass of box wine.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I really don't think this is a big deal. Does he look like he is getting into trouble? Look at the people he is hanging out with. No strippers, no gangsters... just regular people. I have no problem with this.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

World B. Free said:


> I really don't think this is a big deal. Does he look like he is getting into trouble? Look at the people he is hanging out with. No strippers, no gangsters... just regular people. I have no problem with this.


I agree. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> When i was 20, I was getting ripped off Boones! That's the classy wine baby! "Shall I unscrew your wine sir?"


Boones? I used to pound the Thunderbird with the occasional Night Train and was it all down with some Old Milwaukee.

This is such a non-story. I'm glad the guy still mingles with people his age who apparently are in college.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> I really don't think this is a big deal. Does he look like he is getting into trouble? Look at the people he is hanging out with. No strippers, no gangsters... just regular people.


How do you know these people are not "gangsters". Or strippers for that matter?

"Regular people" What does that mean?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

a few things
quit posting **** about Oden on here..the damn media reads these boards and has nothing better to do but report lame *** ****, so if you see something, leave it be.
it is not a big deal for him to be drinking at 20..what's the difference between 20 and 21? I drank a little bit at 20, no big deal. i didn't magically grow into a more mature person in that 12 month span.
I really hope GO doesn't get in trouble..also hope he doesn't become a hermit because he's afraid he'll make the news.
I love the city of Portland, but ****, find something better to report about.


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's an idea. Maybe, if we hassle GO enough over meaningless crap, he will bail after his rookie contract is up. Wouldn't that be awesome!

Seriously, the very fact that Fox News thinks this is a story proves that it isn't.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

And why is the title "Oden getting drunk"

Why can't the guy just have a glass of wine? You people would piss on a sunny day. Trying to make Oden look bad saying he is getting drunk.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Masbee said:


> How do you know these people are not "gangsters". Or strippers for that matter?
> 
> "Regular people" What does that mean?



they look like kids from tigard high or something...they are suburbanites

you can tell hahahaha


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> a few things
> quit posting **** about Oden on here..the damn media reads these boards and has nothing better to do but report lame *** ****, so if you see something, leave it be.
> it is not a big deal for him to be drinking at 20..what's the difference between 20 and 21? I drank a little bit at 20, no big deal. i didn't magically grow into a more mature person in that 12 month span.
> I really hope GO doesn't get in trouble..also hope he doesn't become a hermit because he's afraid he'll make the news.
> I love the city of Portland, but ****, find something better to report about.





> Here's an idea. Maybe, if we hassle GO enough over meaningless crap, he will bail after his rookie contract is up. Wouldn't that be awesome!
> 
> Seriously, the very fact that Fox News thinks this is a story proves that it isn't.





> And why is the title "Oden getting drunk"
> 
> Why can't the guy just have a glass of wine? You people would piss on a sunny day. Trying to make Oden look bad saying he is getting drunk.


Srsly. +1


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

This may have surpassed the "I saw Zach Randolph with glazed eyes outside of Lidz at Lloyd Center" thread as lamest thread ever.

Nothing like a bunch of middle-aged message board geeks freaking out over a photoshopped photo (a poorly done one, at that) of a 20-year-old at a college party.

-Pop


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> And why is the title "Oden getting drunk"
> 
> Why can't the guy just have a glass of wine? You people would piss on a sunny day. Trying to make Oden look bad saying he is getting drunk.


Agree. No one knows what or how much was consumed. Since alcohol capacity is related to body size and Oden's body size is rather large, I imagine he can have a drink or two and not be "drunk". 

Why not just post Greg Oden hates America and be done with it?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Masbee said:


> How do you know these people are not "gangsters". Or strippers for that matter?
> 
> "Regular people" What does that mean?












^^^ What part of anyone in that pictures makes you think they are gangsters or strippers? WTF are you seeing that I am not? Good God man have you lived the most sheltered life of anyone on the world? You can confuse those people with gangsters or strippers? wow... 










THAT is a gangster. Do you see him at Gregs friends party?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

crandc said:


> Agree. No one knows what or how much was consumed. Since alcohol capacity is related to body size and Oden's body size is rather large, I imagine he can have a drink or two and not be "drunk".
> 
> *Why not just post Greg Oden hates America and be done with it?*


YAY!!! We agree on something!!!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Masbee is SoNNeD!!!!1


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Enough with the "stop posting about GO" nonsense. Pretty much every athlete gets this sort of "coverage" regardless of where they play.

Who can forget this Dirk Nowitzki masterpiece? 










Why, one only need Google the name "Matt Leinart" right now to see him acting like a clown.

While I do feel this GO thing is no big deal, can we please stop attacking posters who are simply reporting what is in the public domain?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> a few things
> quit posting **** about Oden on here..the damn media reads these boards and has nothing better to do but report lame *** ****, so if you see something, leave it be.
> it is not a big deal for him to be drinking at 20..what's the difference between 20 and 21? I drank a little bit at 20, no big deal. *i didn't magically grow into a more mature person in that 12 month span.*
> I really hope GO doesn't get in trouble..also hope he doesn't become a hermit because he's afraid he'll make the news.
> I love the city of Portland, but ****, find something better to report about.



Yah..we remember..


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Is that HAP with Dirk?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Is that HAP with Dirk?


LOL nice avatar!!!! hahahahahah


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

My boy asked if that is Darnell Valentine celebrating his 21st?


----------

